# Canning Meat - Lots of ?'s



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I've never canned anything in my life eep:. My parents never canned anything while I was growing up, so I've never been exposed to it at all.

We have a LOT of meat in our freezers - we like to buy in bulk and cut our own steaks, stock up on chicken when it is on sale, etc. This of course means that if we lose electricity for a few days, hundreds of dollars worth of meat will be spoiled...which doesn't sit well with me at all.

Along with never having canned food, I've also never eaten home canned meat. So with all this as my background, you know I have ?s!

- How does home-canned meat taste? Can you compare it to something I might have eaten before? I'd hate to can the meat then find out we don't like the taste/texture.

- How difficult is it to learn to can meat if you've never canned before? I'm a total newbie in this :ashamed:.

- How cost-effective is it? I know I'd have to buy canning jars and lids, and buy a pressure canner, and buy a canning cookbook, so how much is that initial investment going to set me back?

- Once I can the meat, how long can I safely store it? I have plenty of pantry space, so that's not an issue.

I would appreciate help/words of advice from those of you who are experienced in canning.... Thanks!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I really like the taste of canned meat, and it is so handy. Canned chicken breasts, probably my favorite, but Venison and beef are so good also. I'll be picking up 2 hogs Saturday,some froze and some in bulk for canning. Mentioned it to my sister and she immediately remembered an old friend of hers that canned pork and she begged me for some. I can meat for the same reason as you want to-we have 3 freezers, I could never can it all up if the power went out,tho we have generators. The convince of canned meat is just Great! 
The cost of getting ready to cann is going to mostly be the pressure canner, we have Presto double stackers-18 pint jars, around here for $99. Most of my jars have come from family and garage sales.Around here a 12 pack of jars averages $9.99. Lids, $1.50 to $3.00 for wide mouth. I buy them in bulk from the Mennonite store.
Canning meat is one of the easiest things to cann,much less prep work than many veggies,pickles etc.
Your canned goods can last years.
Canning is quite easy, you just follow the instructions. After a few times you will relax and cann everything in sight!


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

7thswan, you must process the meat for quite some time the canner, correct? So the meat that you can is now 'cooked' correct? So you wouldn't want to pressure can something like seafoods that would get really rubbery. And the meat after canning is technically boiled? 

I've been pondering some of this as well. I see so many on HT canning meat and I can't quite picture it. You don't can hamburger, just chunks of meat?


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

We can Salmon and Tuna every year, NEVER comes out rubbery, in fact it is nice, tasty and tender.
We can Chicken, Beef and Ham, we have yet to can up plain Pork.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes,canning meat does take a long time-usually 1 hour 15 minuets for pints. My Ball Blue Book does have directions for Clams,Crab,Fish,Oysters,Shrimp,Tuna. The would come out like anything you can buy in the store canned. I certainly would like to can some fish, if I could get away from the farm. I'd like to try smoked sucker,as I used to fish and just smoke it. With meat like hamburger you must cook it first because it will become a dense blob in the jar after processing(if packed in raw). But with beef and Venison,just cut in cubes and put in the jar add a bit of broth or boiling water, seal and process. Some people put in salt, some spices, I just put in a bullion cube, easy and I like the flavor.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I should add that one can make pattys, out of sausage,burger,cook them in a pan slightlu enough that they stay together. Stack them in a wide mouth jar and process. Ya, the meat comes out kinda boiled, but not falling apart mush. It is so nice and tender, and all the flavor is right there still in the meat.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I have canned meatballs, diced chicken, shredded chicken, turkey, stew beef, bbq beef and pork, pork, and shredded beef. I like the taste and the convenience of canned meat. It cuts meal prep time in half for most recipes. Meat is one of the easiest things to can, though it does have the longest processing time. Follow directions carefully. I think you will find that canning is addictive!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the quality you do is so much better than anything you can buy alreay canned.once you start canning you will become a food snob...lol


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We love canned meat here. Fast and easy meals are a snap. I just opened a jar of turkey, added shredded zucchini and shredded cheese. With a spoonful of spaghetti sauce it made a great calzone filling in just minutes.

Beef over noodles is a favorite here and we whip it up in minutes because we have chunked beef in jars. We do ground beef, too - sometimes with just a bit of onion and pepper, some as sloppy joes and some as taco meat. Everyone needs heat and eat meals here and there....these are just higher quality then what's sold in stores because I had control over what was in the jar.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

marinemomtatt:

I was thinking along the lines of shrimp. I totally agree that canned fish is delicious. My mom used to can the abundance of trout, bones and all, and it was tender and tasty. The bones soften so they just 'melt' if you will. I do remember picking out the spine after canning though...

I purchase large quantities of shrimp and freeze it. I was curious if it could be canned. I've seen the baby shrimp canned but not the larger. I'll go check my ball book, thanks 7thswan for the heads up. 

bluemoonluck: Check your extension office and see if they offer a class. Our county does.


----------



## mozarkian (Dec 11, 2009)

Bluemoonluck, canning meat is one of the easiest things to can once you get the hang of it and it is so handy to have on the shelf. It is good as long as the seal remains good, although some nutritional loss may occur after several years. Texture is not the same as you may be used to, so I would suggest that you either sample some that someone else near you cans or do a test canner load of a jar of chicken, one of beef, one of ham, one of ground beef, etc. It will be good practice and allow you to taste and make sure it is a product you will use. 
It is wonderful after a busy day to have canned stews, soups, chilis, or just the canned meat that you can quickly turn into a good dinner. Best of luck with your canning endeavors.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

How much a month do you pay in car insurance "just in case"? Think of it that way. We have several vehicles and teenagers, so for less than our monthly car premium, you can buy a pressure canner, extra rack to in order to double-stack pints in your canner, a jar lifter, a lid lifter, funnel. Then just pick up jars at garage sales or just ask people you know. A lot of people "used to can" or have elderly family members that don't can anymore and would be glad to find a good home for their jars. Then just get lids & rings and some canning salt if you want to add a bit of salt to your meat!

As others have said, meat is the easist thing to can. I just put up a canner load of shredded pork shoulder I got on sale. I pre-cooked it in the crock pot for several hours with a tiny bit of meat tenderizer because the cut was SO lean, then put it in the pint jars. I distributed the "meat juice" amongst the jars (fresh out of the diswasher), wiped the rims clean, put the hot lids on and processed them for 1 hr 15 min. DH loves it - instant pulled pork, just add his favorite sauce! Chicken breasts on sale are even easier - I cut them up a bit (you don't have to), and each jar holds about a pound. If they are really large breasts, just plop one in. No water or broth necessary, and you'll be amazed; the jar will be about 1/2 to 2/3 full of broth when they are done! It tastes just like the canned Kirkland ckn breast I buy at Costco.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

This is from a blog I follow (I think she is a HT member). She has made me feel confident enough to try chicken soon.
http://katlupesblog.blogspot.com/2011/08/canned-chicken.html
I have canned beef a few times and I love the taste. We had a batch yesterday with fried potatoes and it was great.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I can most all of my meat so I don't have to worry about losing a freezer full. I raw pack all of it. Even sausage and hamburger. They're both easy enough to break up when you need it.

Like others have said, it cuts down on so much meal prep time. Heat and eat.

I've been stocking up every time I go to Sam's. I've been getting some good clearance prices on various meats, bring it home and throw it in the jars. It really is easy and I like it better than frozen.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm not crazy about the hamburger I canned but I still use it because I have put up so stinkin much of it.

Beef, chicken and pork, wild goose, and domestic turkey. Yum Yum Yum!!!

I have no idea how you could taste any of these without investing in all the canning equipment and just plunging in. I know I am a 4th generation canner, and hopefully I will teach my DGD & DGS's how to preserve by canning. (Their parents have no interest  )


----------

